# Thick White Discharge...



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiho, It seems I am destined to always have at least one high maintenance goat. Oy vey!

Our Electra is a registered 2 year-old LaMancha. We tried a driveway breeding with her last year and she never settled. (I was too numb to realize it until it was too late to rebreed).

So this year she went to the breeder twice. Her heats are not super obvious, but there were some signs, so we took her for a driveway breeding first. The buck was interested but she definitely wasn't. We figured I must have just missed the opportune moment because there'd been a one day delay in getting her there.

Soooo, I brought her back to the breeder several days before I thought her next heat would be and left her there. They walked her by the bucks a couple times a day until she started flagging. There was some definite breeding contact and then they left the buck with her for 3-4 more days because she was still flagging and seemed interested.

We brought her home and she flagged for 2 weeks solid. I wasn't sure what THAT was all about. My other girls stopped flagging within a couple of days of breeding. But then she mellowed out. Finally. But now, for the past week or so she's had a lot of discharge. It's white and viscous and dries into a hard, waxy material on her fur. There is no odor to it and she seems perfectly healthy otherwise - normal temp, eating fine, drinking, peeing, pooping, no pain anywhere, just acting like her usual obnoxious, trouble-making self. 

She was bred on November 15. Should I be concerned about this discharge?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She might be in heat again. Any possibility you can leave her at the breeders for a full cycle?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I can, but she's been gooping like this for a week or so...and now she's not flagging at all. 

Also, my other does tend to give off clearish discharge when they're in heat. That's also what she has done in the past. This looks like she's oozing elmer's glue out of her vulva.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oy...You were right, Karen. She's been "weird" the entire past month, but this morning she was flagging like nobody's business, following me everywhere and happily humping and fighting my Nigerian doe. The weather is lousy today - icy/snow mix, so our LaMancha breeder (who lives faaar away) suggested we take her to the much closer Nigerian farm and see if we can get some minis in the oven. At least we could get milk from Electra and we could sell her kids quite easily. Mini LaManchas and mini Nubians are in high demand here.

I'm praying she'll still be buck ready when my hubby and daughters get her over to the farm...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annnnndddd...She wanted nothing to do with the buck. The Nigey breeder thinks she IS pregnant and just, well, weird.

Looks like blood tests will coming.

Right after I try the less expensive urine/bleach test.


----------

